# My Mort



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

So....I have a little over an hour left with my boy. His tumor doubled in size over the past week and because of where it is, his neck, we know it's gonna impair eating and breathing. He already can't groom himself. I work very long days and don't want him to stat suffering and die gasping for air alone. So we decided it's time. I had my break down last night. Now I'm just kind of numb. Goodbye to my little rexie boy.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

The last images of my boy.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rest in peace mort.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news to hear


----------



## bcfromva (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

RIP Mort


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

How sad. i am so sorry.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you all. I really love how caring this forum is, and how much I've learned.


----------

